# here is my Touring resume for anyone to view



## littlehawk (Sep 28, 2005)

PAULIE HANSHAW 
11617 Lilley Ln. 
Omaha, Ne 68123 
Home (402)339-9105 - Cell(402)850-9612 
EMAIL: [email protected] 
OBJECTIVE: Travel with National Bands performing all types of Stage Crew Work. Pursuing a Personal Goal. 

PAST EXPERIENCE IN MUSIC INDUSTRY: StageProductionCrew Total Years Experience:17 Years 

Assemble & disassemble light show 
Display & run light show 
Set up & tear down PA, including sound check 
Tour Manager 
Production Manager 
Stage Manager 
Drum Tech 
Guitar/Bass Tech 
Bouncer 
Public Relations 
Merch Sales 
Promotional Marketing 
Stage Builder 
Tour Bus Driver 
Truck Driver with current Class A CDL w/Haz Mat 
National Acts: (toured w/ nationally) 

•THE UNION UNDERGROUND- USA (..An Education to a Rebellion Tour) - March 
2001 
•NSYNC- USA (The Pop Odyssey Tour) April 2001 (setting up for production) 
GEORGE STRAIT- a week in April 2001 
•NOTHINGFACE- USA (Violence tour) July 2001 
•MACHINEHEAD- US/International tour (Road Rage tour)July/Sept. 2001 
•CUSTOM- USA (Fast Tour 2002) April/June 2002 
•THE USED- USA (Vans Warp Tour) June 2002 
SWITCHED- USA ( Never a dull moment/Ozzfest “02”) July/Sept 2002 
JOHN EDDIE- USA May/Sept 2003 
RICKIE LEE JONES- USA (Wde World tour)Sept/Nov 2003 
TRAIN-USA (My Private Nation tour) Nov 2003/May 2004 
OZZFEST 04"-USA (Production crew)may/sept 2004 
DIRT-USA (Pressure Cooker tour)sept 2004/sept 2005 
National Acts (local stagehand) 1999-present 

REGIONAL & LOCAL BANDS 1988-Present 
* Other work history and education available upon request. 

References/Salary  : 
upon request....


----------



## Radman (Sep 28, 2005)

Hehe N'Sync, man I remember them. I liked them back when I was younger. Wait no that was Backstreet Boys. Oh well, same diff.

That's pretty impressive. You've done such a broad range of different positions, from bouncer to bus driver, PR to drum tech. Bet it's pretty easy to find work when you're so flexible, eh!


Oh and welcome to CB!


----------



## sound_nerd (Sep 28, 2005)

hotmal.com? You might want to spell check your resume. Otherwise looks good.


----------

